# Another source for tiny speakers



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All,

I just found out that Radio shack now carries a small (1-1/8"), 8 ohm speaker for just over $3. Not very big on wattage (.1W) but nice in size. Just an FYI if you are ever in need of one quick.
Radio Shack Part number = 273-0092. Thought I might try it for the front speaker in a Heisler using the new Titan stereo module.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning this. I was just at radio shack,remembered your post, and picked up a couple of these. I'm going to try it with the stereo titans as well, and try sticking them in a loco cab, glued to the ceiling. It sold work if you don't diuretic too much volume to it, and if it's only handling higher frequencies


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

These are fairly small and include their own enclosures _and_ amplifiers. They will run on 3 or 4 AA batteries.





Amplified Speakers


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found some nice speakers at Goodwill, yard sales, and even at the computer recycle dump. Look for old clock radios, computer speakers and small sound systems. Anywhere from 1-5 bucks or even free at the recycle place. 

Good luck hunting. Tom P


----------

